# How long can a puppy not eat without risking his health?



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

How long can a puppy go without eating properly? I got my 10 week old maltese/toy poodle puppy last Sunday and he barely eats anything. I've tried 2 different brands of vet-recommended puppy pellets (Eukaneba and Science Diet), I've tried softening them with chicken broth, adding some brown rice and cooked chicken breast and even a bit of cheese. I've tried heating the food slightly to bring out aroma. I've also tried adding a bit of dog gravy stuff. I've also tried a can of science diet puppy food which is a vet recommended brand - its a semi moist food. 

I try to feed him 4 times a day - i have resorted to hand feeding him and manage to get him to eat a couple of tea-spoons. He drinks a small amount of water voluntarily after play, and will also drink a little puppy milk rather than eat. He still likes to play a lot and he sleeps a lot as well. 

The vet told me not to give in, just to put the good dry stuff down and keep taking it up till he eats, but i am worried because he doesn't seem to be giving in. The only thing he will eat a lot of if i let him at the moment is the chicken breast and his yogurt drop treats, but i don't want to bring him up with an unbalanced diet. I would really like him to eat the good brand puppy food. How long should i hold out in order to get him to eat his puppy pellets without risking his health?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. Gotta love puppy manipulation. If he eats chicken with no problem, then withold all treats until he eats healthy food. A healthy dog will not starve to death. Your dog sounds like a kid that won't eat because he wants a lollipop. And Science Diet really isn't the best food to feed him. There is better food for the price you are paying for Science Diet. I am sure there are dog nutritionists on this site that will direct you a better food that is better for your dog. Don't ever buy the food the vet tells you to buy. Unfortunately, vets get paid to tell people to buy what they sell. And they are vets, not nutritionists.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

What food was the breeder feeding him? I feed Blue Buffalo my dogs love it. Maybe 4 times a day is to much. My pup was eating twice a day at 11 weeks. Is there any reason why he is getting puppy milk?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

DogPaw said:


> What food was the breeder feeding him? I feed Blue Buffalo my dogs love it. Maybe 4 times a day is to much. My pup was eating twice a day at 11 weeks. Is there any reason why he is getting puppy milk?


the breeder was making her own "cake" for the pups and never had a problem with him not eating... i went out and got puppy milk because the breeder recommended lactose-free milk and i thought at least he would get some nutrient from the puppy milk since he wasn't eating much of the food. Is there a problem with giving him puppy milk? He does drink water when i take away the milk.

The breeder has also told me to go and get some chicken necks and feed him those ... which i can do tomorrow, but i really want him to get used to eating a nutritionally balanced food. 

Thanks for the recommendation for Blue Buffalo, unfortunately though i couldn't find any suppliers here in Australia when i googled it, though i will keep trying!



Adustgerm said:


> lol. And Science Diet really isn't the best food to feed him. There is better food for the price you are paying for Science Diet. I am sure there are dog nutritionists on this site that will direct you a better food that is better for your dog. Don't ever buy the food the vet tells you to buy. Unfortunately, vets get paid to tell people to buy what they sell. And they are vets, not nutritionists.


well, thanks for the heads up there then ... i thought vets would know better than anyone. If anyone knows any better foods that are available in Australia, advice is more than welcome, thanks


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know whats available in your area. Here is a list of foods that are rated. Maybe you can find something here. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

I have never fed my pups puppy milk. I don't know of any reason why a 10 wk old would need it. I have given my dogs raw chicken, nothing wrong with it, just make sure that you give him less kibble. If fed to much it can cause diarrhea. 

One other thing, you will need to introduce the new food gradually, by adding a little bit at a time for a few weeks. Increase the amount of new food and start decreasing the old food.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well your dog is quite young so I wouldn't let him not eat for more than 48 hrs. 

I think first of all, he's new to the environment so he's still adjusting. I've known dogs that didn't eat well for 2 weeks after moving to a new home or will barely eat. 

Try not to use every method to entice him to eat, if he's healthy then he will eat when he's hungry but right now he's being picky. Don't give him so much chicken, chicken broth, puppy milk, etc. Don't give him treats either. Just give him his meals at meal time, leave it for 15 min, if he doesn't eat it, take it away and try again next meal. He might skip a few meals 2-4 but he will eventually eat it quite happily. I would try mixing some good quality canned food with the kibble. Try Innova canned or Wellness canned.


----------

